# Staying True in Marriage



## froggy7777

Thought for the day--"When fleeing temptation; don't leaving a forwarding address ".


----------



## RainbowBrite

That should be on a billboard somewhere.


----------



## btterflykisses

froggy7777 said:


> Thought for the day--"When fleeing temptation; don't leaving a forwarding address ".


Wish I saw this earlier today.


----------



## Annette Tush

froggy7777 said:


> Thought for the day--"When fleeing temptation; don't leaving a forwarding address ".


Unfortunately, we get to learn these things when it is somewhat too late:frown2:


----------



## TX-SC

I never truly understood the whole temptation thing. I simply refuse to place myself in a position to be tempted.


----------

